# slide-show of arson & destruction: Aug-2011 riots, UK



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

BBC News - UK riots: Before-and-after images of the devastation

i was stunned by these images; some of the places are simply unrecognizable. 
my heart breaks for the people who've lost their homes, their memories & treasured possessions, 
& their businesses in this awful way.

the historic buildings in particular are a grievous loss; a modern building is replaceable, but an 1800s building 
is impossible to reconstruct - due to costs & lack of materials - and is thus a destroyed artifact. Slashing a painting 
or smashing a statue are comparable acts of vandalism.

i hope that few people are seriously hurt or killed, but at the same time, livelihoods & lives are being ruined. 
a business-owner cannot employ people when their very building & its contents are destroyed by fire.
many people who HAD a job a few days ago, have none now. The ripple effect will be enormous.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

BBC News - In pictures: London riot aftermath

the job-center in Tottenham struck me as especially sad. :nonod: It will take a month or more just to re-open it.


----------

